# Received NOI from OINP but IELTS getting expired before ITA



## Gunkaran Singh (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello,

My name is Gunkaran and I am having trouble with my Canadian immigration. Can you folks help me with my inquiry?

My CRS score was 475 and I got NOI from Ontario on 27th October 2021 in Tech Draw. First of all my EE profile shows, I am single but I got married and in the OINP portal I filled my current details and showed myself as married.

Secondly, I submitted my file to ONe-key (OINP) Portal on 27th November 2021 and as you know they take 60 days for processing. It means I will get an answer on 26th January 2022. With respect to that, I might get ITA from EE either on the draw that will be on 21st January 2022 if my file gets processed early otherwise on 4th February 2022 draw. So the problem here is my IELTS is getting expired on 31st January 2022.

Now you know my situation and my questions to you are 
1. Will it impact my file as after getting NOI from Ontario, I am updating/ filling in details as a married man.
2. Will I have to appear for IELTS again or the older test results will work.
3. If I have to appear for IELTS again will I have to get CLB 9 again or CLD 8 will work. Kindly revert to this


----------

